# Blau-Weiß gestreifte Bierzelt-Plane



## schleckerbeck (17. Januar 2007)

Hi,

wie der Titel schon sagt, will ich so eine blau-weiß gestreifte Plane erstellen, die immer für die Bierzelter verwendet werden (siehe Oktoberfest). Hat jemand ne Idee, wie sowas zu realisieren ist? Will sie evtl. an einer Stange aufhängen.

Bin über jeden Vorschlag froh!

danke, sc.


----------



## Lida (17. Januar 2007)

Wie meinst du das mit der Plane genau? Hast du ein Beispiel?

Ich würde ein Muster in blau/weiß erstellen und speichern.. und dann die Plane damit füllen?!


----------



## schleckerbeck (17. Januar 2007)

Falls das jemand kennt: Bei einem Bierzelt ist ein Eingang, bei dem diese längs blau-weiß gestreifte Plane zur Seite geschoben ist. d.h. diese sieht aus, als wenn man einen Vorhang "zusammenschiebt" (hoffe das ist einigermaßen verständlich...)
Wenn ich ein Foto hätte, würd ich's aus dem machen. Bloß leider hab ich keins. Außer mir könnte jemand so ein Foto schicken!


Es geht im Grunde genommen um eine Website für eine Blaskapelle. Und da wollt ich halt etwas in diese Richtung designen.
Außer jemand hat ne bessere Idee. Irgendwie steh ich bei diesem Thema voll auf dem Schlauch!

thx, sc.


----------



## Leola13 (18. Januar 2007)

Hai,

ich habe dieses Tutorial gefunden.
Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## schleckerbeck (18. Januar 2007)

Dieses Tutorial hab ich auch schon gefunden. Is aber ned direkt das was ich suche. Ich werd mich mal bisschen damit spielen, vielleicht wirds ja was.
Danke! sc.


----------

